

The Next Great Media Company Won't Have a Web Site  - rams
http://www.steverubel.com/the-next-great-media-company-wont-have-a-web

======
ErrantX
It's an elegant idea.

However what it isn't (quite) is a _solution_ to the problem; where does
revenue come from. :)

